# Five Year Old Fights for Life



## traumagirl125 (Dec 8, 2006)

There are a few minor errors in the article but you get the picture.  But I must say this is one of the most heart wrenching codes I have ever been involved in.  

Here's the link to about the only article I can find so far:
http://www.wric.com/Global/story.asp?S=5789911


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 8, 2006)

That SUCKS I hate working Codes on any child.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 8, 2006)

That's a tough one.  I've only worked one ped code, and I'll never forget it.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 9, 2006)

I think we feel that the little ones should never have through so much pain.  :sad:


----------



## traumagirl125 (Dec 10, 2006)

quick update the child died last night at UVA and the parents decided to donate all his organs


----------



## MMiz (Dec 10, 2006)

traumagirl125 said:


> quick update the child died last night at UVA and the parents decided to donate all his organs


How are you doing?

It's a blessing that the organs were donated, and I'm sure there are a couple happy families right now.  It's amazing how such a devastating situation can have a silver lining.


----------



## islandgal (Dec 10, 2006)

My sympathies Traumagirl.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 10, 2006)

Very tragic, but hopefully the donated organs will save many others. That's the only good that can come from this terrible tragedy.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 10, 2006)

trauma girl my thoughts are with you....


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 11, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> trauma girl my thoughts are with you....



Amen to that.  My thoughts immediately turned to my own son and boyfriends children... 
That is so scary.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear of that type of call, I can empathize with you. I worked an infant abuse last week, and now have to go to the D.A give a deposition tomorrow. 

Hang in there, I wish I could say these things get easier.. but they don't. Hope you are doing okay..

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2006)

that sucks.

pediatric codes are the worst.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 15, 2006)

What can a person say?  I hope you are doing alright and I'll say a prayer for all concerned; I'm so sorry for everyone...


----------

